# 9 months of mystery (IBS experience)



## Athl1n3 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello, I would like to share my experience with you as I also still don't have an official diagnosis from a doctor about my condition...

I also would like to hear what's everyone first time it happened was like

And am I the only one having pain at the upper left side (stomach/under rib) pain 90% of time?

***Do I really 100% have IBS and not some other underlying condition?!***

Cause I'm really worried!

*September 2016:*

I woke up with too much fatigue/diarrhea/headche all day long

But the next day everything got much better but I had a mild pain in lower right of my abdomen..

I went to a doctor and he just made sure it is not appendicitis...

-A week later the pain is all gone

*October-November 2016:*

I woke up with the same pain but on the upper right side of my abdomen

The pain lasted about 5 months, It wasn't severe at all but it was enough to make me feel uncomfortable but it got severe at some points(sometimes when I eat I feel a serious stomach cramp)

I had a blood test and everything was fine except bile duct levels were a little bit high

The doctor prescribed to use *Encypalmed *and* Motilium* during that period but they didn't help at all easing the pain

During that period (*October/November*) I also had *2 ultrasounds *in which results came clear

**During this period I woke up once or twice with a severe pain on my waists specially when I touch them!

*December 2016:*

I had a colonoscopy and its results came clear with all being fine!

During that period I still had the same pain and sometimes I had my stomach growling..

*January - March:*

The pain is still the same but now sometimes I could feel my stomach irritating for a while and gets back to normal

*Mid march:*

The pain I had moved to the left side of my abdomen with the same severity

*April:*

I had an endoscopy check in which results came clear just with a little bit of gastritis that's what the doctor mentioned in his report

And my personal doctor prescribed using *Nexium*

*May-June:*

I had another ultrasound of all my abdominal organs and it also came all clear!

Everything is still the same but now sometimes the pain moves and I feel the pain in my lower abdomen with flatulence and diarrhea/constipation

**Sometime during this period including April I could feel a severe pain(cramps) in a different spots of my abdomen which last for a moments/minutes and really feel like knifes

*Worth mentioning:*

-I have used Normalax during these periods in order to help with my bowel movements

-The cramps in different spots I mentioned got nothing to do with the food I eat because I've been watching my self as they happen when I'm walking or&#8230;

-I also sometimes when I'm sitting and press my upper left abdomen near the ribs I could feel something popping in and out..

-Had once a green ball shaped rock hard stool

-90% of the pain is on the upper left of my abdomen near/under ribcage


----------



## daak (Jun 13, 2017)

Really looks like to me to be IBS.

A few things :

-If you don't feel any stomach burning or reflux its useless to take nexium : Nexium can lead to even more intestinal or stomach pain, and by neutralizing acid it also promotes bacterial imbalance and yeast overgrowth.

-I'm in the same case as you, my pain come when i'm walking. I can eat normally if i don't do anything i'll have almost no symptoms but walking will trigger the pain.

-Green stool is nothing to worry about it just show a fast transit as green is the color of bile ( brown is the results of bacterias having the time to work on your stool )



> The cramps in different spots I mentioned got nothing to do with the food I eat because I've been watching


They do.

Unless you went under a very specific food regimen where you wacth exactly how carbs,prot,fats and know trouble makers ( lactose,gluten) are distributed for at least a month you cannot be sure.

I try to raise awareness about this because a lot of people will try low fodmap or others for a week and be like : oh well its doesn't work cya lol.

You *HAVE *to commit for a long time.

The knives pain is probably cramp or gas.

What i would do :

-Get tested for yeast ( nexium often promote candida overgrowth )

-Change your diet to cut Sugar/carbs first and then overall fats.

-Try gas medication such as charcoal, it should at least help with the cramps.

-Get tested for helicobacter pylori for your stomach, if you truly have gastritis this needs to be addressed as helicobacter is killed only by powerfull antibiotics.

-Exercise ( don't go full john cena but make sure you have at least one hour of walk at a good rythm per day and try to increase bit by bit )


----------



## Renee39 (Jul 4, 2017)

I just wanted you to no that you are not crazy. I have exactly all your symptoms mine started about three months ago. It started with an upset stomach. Then for a few days I was gassy and couldn't go to br at all. It's truly dibelatating. The pain is also on my left side under breast near rib quite uncomfortable. I can literally feel the gas move around and it never truly goes away. We are in same boat I have not seen gi doc yet as I have appt next week. I hope it's nothing bad. I was thinking ibs but as gentleman said previously could be yeast I never thought of that hopefully we both get answers.


----------



## Renee39 (Jul 4, 2017)

I just wanted you to no that you are not crazy. I have exactly all your symptoms mine started about three months ago. It started with an upset stomach. Then for a few days I was gassy and couldn't go to br at all. It's truly dibelatating. The pain is also on my left side under breast near rib quite uncomfortable. I can literally feel the gas move around and it never truly goes away. We are in same boat I have not seen gi doc yet as I have appt next week. I hope it's nothing bad. I was thinking ibs but as gentleman said previously could be yeast I never thought of that hopefully we both get answers.


----------

